# Relocating to Puglia... now



## endriu0 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey, 

So this is a long shot but hoping somebody here went through the pain already and would be able to help with finding appartment in Puglia... 

Been promised a lot of bells and whistles by a real estate agent only to be in the end shown one appartment by her friend as "She couldn't make it and she's leaving country today anyway". 

Am looking for something for myself and my wife and am willing to ofc pay for the time spent on this. Mainly looking to get an appartment, utilities - after that will try and get bank acct and other stuff done myself - gotta get used to the bureaucracy .


----------

